# under the crawl space



## King of Queens (Apr 27, 2009)

went under the crawl space of my pa cabin and found a box of knob and tube items. man has the industry improved.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

King of Queens said:


> went under the crawl space of my pa cabin and found a box of knob and tube items. man has the industry improved.


I see knob and tube items under houses all the time, And they have been in use for 100 years.

~Matt


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

They were a code approved wiring method for new installations up until 1998?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> They were a code approved wiring method for new installations up until 1998?


It is still legal to make an extension off of K&T. Why you would ever want to is another matter.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

new installations of knob and tube can be installed by special permission only. i dont see a reason to do it like that anymore. although i would love to do it


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> new installations of knob and tube can be installed by special permission only. i dont see a reason to do it like that anymore. although i would love to do it


I want to use that original wooden wiremold to feed my pool, JUST to get a snapshot on the inspector's face when he sees that... maybe a YouTube video...

And before I die... I want to instasll a 60a 240v non-gfci protected receptacle 1" outside of a bathtub...


----------



## Greenblinker (Aug 4, 2008)

Well Its not a bathtub...


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

thats nice, thats really really nice....


----------

